# Safestyle UK UPVC windows, feedback required



## Scaleyback (12 Aug 2021)

We need new upvc double glazed windows and a door.

Has anyone used this Bradford based company and would care to share some feedback with me please ?

Thank you


----------



## Buck (12 Aug 2021)

The company suffered from a lot of in fighting between themselves and their after sales service isn’t as keen as their prices.
I‘ve not heard good things about them but Trustpilot seems good:-

https://uk.trustpilot.com/review/safestyle-windows.co.uk


----------



## neil_merseyside (12 Aug 2021)

A local independent would always be my choice, much lower overheads. As ever try and get someone local to suggest someone, a one man band preferably, too many fitters flit around so the bigger small companies can have great staff one year and not the next, a one man band is usually the fitter with a mate.


----------



## DCLane (12 Aug 2021)

We looked at them and went with a local independent who had basically the same windows but at 60% of the price due to no TV advertising and expensive offices.


----------



## CanucksTraveller (12 Aug 2021)

I liked the bald man with the mullet, I say I liked the bald man with the mullet.


----------



## Milkfloat (12 Aug 2021)

I would never deal with a company that you have to fight and haggle to such an extent, with ploys of ‘you have to sign today to get the deal’ and ‘I need to speak to my manager to get you a special deal because I like you’. Just find a local company with great feedback.


----------



## newts (12 Aug 2021)

Morals lower than a snakes bollocks, avoid at all cost!


----------



## vickster (12 Aug 2021)

They have an awful rep!
Get recommendations and go local


----------



## Cycleops (12 Aug 2021)

Milkfloat said:


> I would never deal with a company that you have to fight and haggle to such an extent, with ploys of ‘you have to sign today to get the deal’ and ‘I need to speak to my manager to get you a special deal because I like you’. Just find a local company with great feedback.


I thought those tactics went out with the mullet.


----------



## Milkfloat (12 Aug 2021)

Cycleops said:


> I thought those tactics went out with the mullet.


I guess some people like that sort of thing.


----------



## steverob (12 Aug 2021)

When myself and the then-girlfriend-now-wife bought our first place together, we needed to get a LOT of things sorted with our house before we could move in (to say fixer-upper was an understatement); double-glazing being one of them. But unless we went with the lowest quote for everything, it wasn't going to be possible to do it all and that's why we ended up using SafeStyle. The maxim of "you get what you pay for" was never truer - they were by far and away the cheapest and the product was satisfactory, but the fitting wasn't exactly top notch and after-sales was practically non-existent.

If you want a bargain and aren't too fussed about it being 100% perfect, as long as you go in with your eyes wide open and know about their sales tactics (which we did), then go for it. Having said that, we have since (19 years later) gone and got most of our doors and windows replaced by a local firm and are far happier with the results, so bear that in mind as well!


----------



## Scaleyback (13 Aug 2021)

Thank you all for your opinions.
We did initially choose a local independent installer based on recommendations but (long story short) it didn't work out.
Now we have to start again. Not very impressive what I'm reading about Safestyle UK here !


----------



## fossyant (13 Aug 2021)

Just go local, really. We had one of the big companies out, and he was here 2 hours and no pushing him out the door worked, 'Special price this'. 

Local company came round, measured and went away. Posted a quote to us by hand delivery and they were less than half the big company. We still get them back if a unit 'blows' - or as happened before lockdown, one unit 'shattered'. We've got decorative 'bars' inside the units, so they came, took the old unit, re-used the bar, and brought a new unit back within a few hours.


----------



## Sterlo (13 Aug 2021)

We had them in to give a quote and the pressure they tried to put on was insane, I ended up kicking her out. We ended up going with a local company but to be honest, they were next to useless and wouldn't recommend them to anyone I liked.


----------



## raleighnut (13 Aug 2021)

We had them fit new doors front and back, useless The back door didn't last 10yrs due to dropping hinges and as for the sealing around the edges that was awful, when the wind blew it was like a child getting hold of a Clarinet and just blowing through it randomly


----------



## Scaleyback (13 Aug 2021)

Thanks again guys.

I have cancelled the appointment with the Safestyle UK surveyor. I shall look again for a local installer.


----------



## fossyant (13 Aug 2021)

Scaleyback said:


> Thanks again guys.
> 
> I have cancelled the appointment with the Safestyle UK surveyor. I shall look again for a local installer.



You've saved two hours of your life !


----------



## newts (13 Aug 2021)

Google a local window/upvc supplier, every trading estate has one. They usually have a list of recommended installers. Bear in mind all the good fitters will be very busy. Self employed fitters are usullay very good at their job, not so hot on getting quotes out😉 (26 hour days wouldn't be enough currently in the building trades).


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (13 Aug 2021)

I used a local company several times - no pratting about - just arrive, discuss requirements, measure and send the quote in the post

the national firms I tried for a quote tried all the old hard sell stuff
I even made it clear that I would NOT be signing anything that day - but they still insisted on me signing a form with lots of writing on it so that 'my manager knows I actually came here"
I even had to threaten to call the Police to get one person out - I told him he had one hour and no more - he was still wittering 2 hours later when I told him to leave - which he ignored.
In my opinion if the sales force use lots of hard sell tactics then the company is dodgy - so I wouldn't trust the other departments either!


----------



## irw (13 Aug 2021)

Call oh-eight hundred, one-oh-six, one-oh-seven NOOOOOOWWWWWWWWW!


----------



## Dave7 (13 Aug 2021)

irw said:


> Call oh-eight hundred, one-oh-six, one-oh-seven NOOOOOOWWWWWWWWW!


???
Whats that .??


----------



## gbb (13 Aug 2021)

Used them(Safestyle) when we brought our house 25 years ago, paid up front, fitted quickly without fuss, afterservice was good, all the windows are still in and function, the doors were replaced about 5 years ago...by Safestyle. Again, no fuss fitting, no problems.
Negatives...you have to go through the silly 'negotiations and theyre persistent on the day, they start with silly prices, you weedle it down to something palatable. If youre strong and stick to your guns, no problem, but its a shame they have to be so predictable.


----------



## jowwy (13 Aug 2021)

Dave7 said:


> ???
> Whats that .??


Thats the safestyle advert……..a guy bellows out the phone number


----------



## midlife (13 Aug 2021)

jowwy said:


> Thats the safestyle advert……..a guy bellows out the phone number



Bogof


----------



## jowwy (13 Aug 2021)

midlife said:


> Bogof


You buy, you get one free…..i said, you buy, you get one free lol


----------



## irw (14 Aug 2021)

jowwy said:


> You buy, you get one free…..i said, you buy, you get one free lol



I wonder what happened if you had an odd number of windows? Bet they didn’t do one at half price!


----------



## postman (7 Sep 2021)

I could have sworn I posted in this thread.The local bloke has got back to us today.Job is front bay window five panes,two large bedroom windows and a small bedroom window,one of the bedroom windows is because of two openings,is the most expensive,so Mrs P waited with bated breath,he told her the price,she could not say yes fast enough,he is starting in four or five weeks time.


----------



## Scaleyback (7 Sep 2021)

I now have a local guy installing my windows and a door. Starts on the 15th. Fingers crossed covid doesn't get in the way..


----------



## sasquath (7 Sep 2021)

Scaleyback said:


> We need new upvc double glazed windows and a door.
> 
> Has anyone used this Bradford based company and would care to share some feedback with me please ?
> 
> Thank you


Rip off merchants, almost as bad as anglian home improvements.

Ended up going straight to factory for Windows(SGM) and local installer is fitting them. Got triple glazing for 40% of their quote (27% of anglian home ripoffs quote)


----------



## newts (7 Sep 2021)

sasquath said:


> Rip off merchants, almost as bad as anglian home improvements.


Had to escort an Anglian rep off the premises after he refused to leave when requested from my mum & dad's house many years ago. Pr*ck was trying to tuck em right up when i arrived


----------



## MrGrumpy (24 Feb 2022)

Wee thread resurrection here, We have been quoted by a local company for windows all round the house and two new doors. Same profile as CR Smith Lorimar range. It’s less than what the guy along the road ( same house ) was quoted for just the front on his ???!!! He’s going with that quote as well…… 

Anyway I was shocked at the price difference and seriously thinking of going ahead. Just wonder if it will save me on heating or not ? Current windows are wooden oak double glazed but 27yr old.


----------

